# Pest Control for Vineyards



## TxBrew (Mar 2, 2012)

What all do you use for pest control in your vineyard area?

In our vegetable garden we use a lot of Diatomaceous earth which kills all bugs with exoskeletons.


----------



## UBB (Mar 2, 2012)

Electric fence!


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 2, 2012)

Organic oil, and a .22 for the birds and squirrels.


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> What all do you use for pest control in your vineyard area?
> 
> In our vegetable garden we use a lot of Diatomaceous earth which kills all bugs with exoskeletons.


 
Any problems/cautions regarding inhalation of DE dust?


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 2, 2012)

It's not advised to breathe it in but I don't think it's real harmful, I think you can technically eat it. I know they feed it to animals.


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2012)

Is this something you get striclty for insect control? Is there a brand or something for it.

I know the wife some DE filtration for an aquarium. The DE packages had warnings all over them. Yeah, I know, warnings don't always mean there is real danger ...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 2, 2012)

Food grade Diatomaceous earth is used as a fining agent in wine and beer.


----------



## TxBrew (Mar 2, 2012)

BobF said:


> Is this something you get striclty for insect control? Is there a brand or something for it.
> 
> I know the wife some DE filtration for an aquarium. The DE packages had warnings all over them. Yeah, I know, warnings don't always mean there is real danger ...



It's crushed fossils so I don't know that it could be too serious.

It gets in the bugs exoskeleton and cuts them from what I understand.


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Food grade Diatomaceous earth is used as a fining agent in wine and beer.


 
Yes, sparkolloid contains DE ...


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2012)

TxBrew said:


> It's crushed fossils so I don't know that it could be too serious.
> 
> It gets in the bugs exoskeleton and cuts them from what I understand.


 
The warnings are about breathing the dust. It cuts lung tissue too.


----------



## BobF (Mar 2, 2012)

There are apparently different types, with the type used for filtration being the one you don't want to breath. 

For your enjoyment:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth

excerpts

Pest control
Diatomite is used as an insecticide, due to its physico-sorptive properties. The fine powder absorbs lipids from the waxy outer layer of insects' exoskeletons, causing them to dehydrate.[9] Arthropods die as a result of the water pressure deficiency, based on Fick's law of diffusion. This also works against gastropods and is commonly employed in gardening to defeat slugs. However, since slugs inhabit humid environments, efficacy is very low. It is sometimes mixed with an attractant or other additives to increase its effectiveness. Medical-grade diatomite is sometimes used to de-worm both animals and humans, with questionable efficacy.[10][11] It is most commonly used in lieu of boric acid, and can be used to help control and eventually eliminate cockroach and flea infestations. This material has wide application for insect control in grain storage.[12] It has also been used to control bedbug infestations, but this method may take weeks to work.[13]

Safety considerations
The absorbent qualities of diatomite can result in a significant drying of the hands if handled without gloves. The flux-calcined form contains a highly crystalline form of silica, resulting in sharp edges. The sharpness of this version of the material makes it dangerous to breathe and a dust mask is recommended when working with it.
The type of hazard posed by inhalation depends on the form of the silica. Crystalline silica poses a serious inhalation hazard because it can cause silicosis. Amorphous silica can cause dusty lungs, but does not carry the same degree of risk as crystalline silica. Natural or dried diatomite generally contains very low percentages of crystalline silica. Diatomite produced for pool filters is treated with high heat (calcining) and a fluxing agent (soda ash), causing the formerly amorphous silicon dioxide to assume its crystalline form.
The crystalline silica content of the dust's particulate is regulated in the United States by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA), and there are guidelines for the maximum amounts allowable in the product and in the air near the breathing zone of workers.[19]


----------



## TXLeathertop (Apr 17, 2012)

Beretta 12 ga.


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm currently using an Organic mix of:

Neem Oil:
http://www.arbico-organics.com/prod...ticide/natural-insecticides-garden-greenhouse

Ladybugs:
http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/Live-Ladybugs/beneficial-insects-predators-parasites

Preying Mantis:
http://www.arbico-organics.com/prod...-Cases/beneficial-insects-predators-parasites

I'm hoping that those will keep the bad bugs at a minimum between my garden and Vines.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 23, 2012)

Sevin, when needed


----------



## Mark64 (Apr 23, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Sevin, when needed



Sevin worked great for me last yr. Got rid of all Japanese beetles.


----------

